
Urbano: New tool for mobility-aware urban design, active transportation modeling [pdf] - cmarschner
https://www.researchgate.net/profile/Timur_Dogan/publication/325538685_Urbano-_A_New_Tool_to_Promote_Mobility-Aware_Urban_Design_Active_Transportation_Modeling_and_Access_Analysis_for_Amenities_and_Public_Transport/links/5b13ab654585150a0a644407/Urbano-A-New-Tool-to-Promote-Mobility-Aware-Urban-Design-Active-Transportation-Modeling-and-Access-Analysis-for-Amenities-and-Public-Transport.pdf
======
nathancahill
[https://www.urbano.io/](https://www.urbano.io/)

